# [solved]opengl setup (intel video card)

## dgulotta

The 3d performance on my laptop is rather choppy (I've seen better on a netbook) so I've been wondering if I have opengl setup correctly.  I also get this message whenever I start wine:

```

err:winediag:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo The Mesa OpenGL driver is using software rendering, most likely your OpenGL drivers haven't been installed correctly

```

Does wine always display that message with intel video cards, or does it indicate that there is actually something wrong with my setup?

I'm using the i915 kernel driver and the intel xorg driver.  My graphics card is:

```

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Arrandale Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 12) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 172a

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 43

        Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]

        Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        I/O ports at 5050 [size=8]

        Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

        Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [a4] PCI Advanced Features

        Kernel driver in use: i915

```

My glxinfo:

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_INTEL_swap_event

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa Project

OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer

OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.8.2

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_copy_buffer, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_depth_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_coord_conventions, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader, 

    GL_ARB_framebuffer_object, GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, 

    GL_ARB_half_float_vertex, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_map_buffer_range, 

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, 

    GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, 

    GL_ARB_provoking_vertex, GL_ARB_shader_objects, 

    GL_ARB_shading_language_100, GL_ARB_shading_language_120, GL_ARB_shadow, 

    GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_sync, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, 

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra, GL_ARB_vertex_array_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, 

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_copy_texture, 

    GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_draw_buffers2, 

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, 

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, 

    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, GL_EXT_histogram, 

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, 

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, 

    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_provoking_vertex, 

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, 

    GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette, GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, 

    GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, 

    GL_EXT_texture_array, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 

    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object, 

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, GL_EXT_texture_swizzle, 

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra, 

    GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, 

    GL_APPLE_vertex_array_object, GL_APPLE_object_purgeable, 

    GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap, 

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, 

    GL_ATI_fragment_shader, GL_ATI_separate_stencil, 

    GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, 

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_resize_buffers, GL_MESA_texture_array, 

    GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_blend_square, 

    GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_NV_fragment_program, 

    GL_NV_fragment_program_option, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, 

    GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, GL_NV_point_sprite, 

    GL_NV_texture_env_combine4, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_vertex_program, GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, 

    GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, 

    GL_SGI_texture_color_table, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

32 GLX Visuals

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x8f 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x90 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x91 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x92 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x93 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x94 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x95 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x96 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x97 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x98 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x99 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x9a 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x9b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x9c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x9d 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x9e 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x9f 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa0 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa1 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa2 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa3 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa4 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa5 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa6 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa7 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa8 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xa9 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0xaa 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0xab 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x5e 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

48 GLXFBConfigs:

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x5f  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x60  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x61  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x62  0 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x63  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x64  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x65  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x66  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x67  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x68  0 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x69  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6a  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6b  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6c  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6d  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6e  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x6f  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x70  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x71  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x72  0 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x73  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x74  0 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x75  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x76  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x77  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x78  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x79  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x7a  0 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x7b  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x7c  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x7d  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x7e  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x7f  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x80  0 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x81  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x82  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x83  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x84  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x85  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x86  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x87  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x88  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x89  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x8a  0 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x8b  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x8c  0 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x8d  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x8e  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

```

Last edited by dgulotta on Thu Sep 09, 2010 8:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dE_logics

How about glxgears as root and as user?

Set option DRI on in xorg.conf in the serverflags section.

----------

## dgulotta

I have DRI enabled.  I get around 900fps on glxgears.  It says that I am using software rendering though:

```

GL_RENDERER   = Software Rasterizer

GL_VERSION    = 2.1 Mesa 7.8.2

GL_VENDOR     = Mesa Project

```

Is there 3d hardware acceleration available for this card?  If so, how do I enable it?

----------

## paulusbrand

What does "eselect mesa list" tell you?

----------

## Gusar

@paulusbrand: Isn't it "eselect opengl list"?

@dgulotta: Did you emerge mesa with VIDEO_CARDS="intel" set? Post the output of 'emerge --info'

----------

## paulusbrand

yes sorry my mistake. I'm running an intel card. glxinfo says:

```
OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GME GEM 20100328 2010Q1 x86/MMX/SSE2

OpenGL version string: 1.4 Mesa 7.8.2

OpenGL extensions:

BlaBlaBla....
```

You should try Gusar's suggestions.

----------

## dgulotta

I turns out I just needed to add myself to the video group.

----------

